# One year ago today



## TX-SC

Today marks the one year anniversary of my mother's passing.

I love you mom!


----------



## jorgegene

beautiful tribute to your mom. (and the playing and singing ain't half bad).

my mom is currently in hospice and i will be losing her soon.

i'll surely miss her like you do.

maybe you know she's smiling down on you.


----------



## Personal

Thanks for sharing your song (I think it's fine) and again sorry for your loss, I am sure you have done your mum proud. I have no doubt you are a credit to your mother and family as your mother and family is a credit to you as well.


----------



## Personal

I hope you don't mind I'm now listening to your playlist.

My favourite amongst them was The Train Won't Run.


----------



## arbitrator

*My unceasing prayers stay with you, my friend!

What a simply loving tribute!*


----------



## TX-SC

Personal said:


> I hope you don't mind I'm now listening to your playlist.
> 
> My favourite amongst them was The Train Won't Run.


That was the first song I ever wrote. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------

